# Icarus Lives Guitar Solo Cover



## Zamm Bell (Jul 12, 2011)

I know, i know, its been covered left right and centre, but I really enjoyed playing this, its not a perfect take, but i really dig Mishas phrasing and note choice on this one personally.


----------



## ManuelB (Jul 12, 2011)

Good job man


----------



## Winspear (Jul 12, 2011)

Good job man


----------



## JamesM (Jul 12, 2011)

Good job man


----------



## Zamm Bell (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice one mate!


----------

